# Is Flying Safe?



## lmg_319 (Oct 4, 2010)

I know they don't allow them in the cabin, but how safe is it really to put them in cargo? I don't know if I have the heart to do it...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

My Gambit flew from Mass. to NC with no problems. I was worried about him being a ball of quills from the flight but he was friendly as could be. Everyone at the airport cargo building had to see him.


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

First of all, Larry I just read all your Hedgie's names and I LOVE them. So cool. And my CSW arrived today! I'll let you know how Sandslash likes it tomorrow morning. 

But I'm flying Sandslash home with me at Christmas. I have a soft carrier that will go in a hard carrier and I have mitten warmers all purchased and one of those hot water bottles and I'm hoping he'll be okay. I just don't want to leave him with someone else for three weeks because there's so many particulars with hedgies and I worry that an inexperienced,(if well-intentioned) babysitter wouldn't know how to react in a lot of situations and could miss out on a lot of dangerous signs. 

Larry it makes me feel a lot better knowing that Gambit had a safe trip. Who did you fly with?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Galvon said:


> Larry it makes me feel a lot better knowing that Gambit had a safe trip. Who did you fly with?


I have forgot which airline  it was either US Air or Contenital. Gambit flew in Cargo, are you going try flying your hedgie as a carry on?


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

I did call and try! And I am outrageously indignant that you can have a cat or a dog in the cabin but not a hedgehog! A dog can bark, a cat can meow, but a hedgie is just going to sit there and huff at most. According to the girl I talked to, "its...like...i dunno...because, like, they're like, exotic animals"

So I guess he's gonna have to go in cargo  It totally kills me to do it.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Right now, you can carry on a hedgehog on Frontier. I went to the Milwaukee show Oct 1-4th and Coral was a carry on. I had to get a health certificate and pay $75 each way.


----------

